# DHL - Transportschaden - geht mal gar nicht



## al_bundy (28. November 2014)

Hallo,
ich hatte ja schon den einen oder anderen unschönen Vorfall mit DHL, aber was die nun gemacht haben passt auf keine Kuhhaut. 
Folgendes;
Ich habe zu einen Freund einen Hifi Reciver gesendet. Einen Onkyo TX 4500 MKII. Die Welle zum Sender verstellen war verbogen. 
Er hatte diese neu angefertigt und eingebaut. Auf den Rückweg zu mir erlitt der Reciver einen Transportschaden. 
Der Volltageselektor an der Rückwand wurde zerstört. Geht eigentlich nicht, es sei denn ein harter Gegenstand durchdringt das Paket. 
Und wie es der Zufall so will fand ich tatsächlich an der Unterseite ein Loch.

Das war ja alles noch nicht so dramatisch. Ich habe alles sorgfälltig verpackt, ne Schadensanzeige aufgegeben inkl. 
Anschreiben und Angebot für eine Neubeschaffung und das Paket DHL zur Prüfung bereitgestellt.  Eine Woche später der Hammer.

Packet mehr oder weniger faktisch aufgelöst. Mit Stripes zerschnürrt damit die Pappe noch hält. Habe das Paket geöffnet. 
Was habe ich gefunden? Geplatzte Luftkissen. Das deutet auf eine Torture hin. Habe ich noch nie erlebt. 
Ein Reciver der den Eindruck einer Mißhandlung erweckt. Lustlos ins Paket geschmissen. Optisch erlitt der Reciver massive Schäden. 
Das Gehäuse an allen Seiten verbogen. Schlagstellen an Front und Arsch. Ein Schalter massivst eingedrückt. 
Auch die Welle zum Sender verstellen ist nun massivst verbogen. Eine Schlagspur an der Front.

Post gabs natürlich auch. Und was stand drin? Das DHL natürlich keine Kostenübernahme durchführt. Warum? 
Es war zu wenig federndes Material vorhanden um den Inhalt zu schützen. Der Verwendete Karton war zu lütt. 
Ich habe gegen diese Entscheidung Widerspruch eingelegt und wurde mit einer Aufforderung zur Abtretung des Absenders belohnt. 
Ne Woche später gabs Post. Natürlich wurde wieder abgelehnt.

Ich stelle mir nun folgende Fragen. DHL schreibt soweit ich weiß in seine Verpackungsvorschriften das 
doppelwelliger Karton genutzt werden muss bei Sendungen die empfindlich und schwer sind. Das habe ich getan. 
Da versucht mich DHL das erste mal zu verarschen!  DHL sagt das nicht ausreichend dämpfendes Füllmaterial verwendet wurde. 
Das gesammte Paket war vollständig mit Luftpolsterfolie, Luftkissen und Schaumstoff ausgekleidet. 
Insbesondere massiv an Vorder und Rückseite. Also an den Seiten wo die kriegsentscheidenden Schäden entstanden sind. 
DHL schreibt soweit ich weiß in seinen Verpackungsverordnung das man 10cm Füllmaterial verwenden soll. Das Paket ist 55cm. 
Das Gehäuse des Recivers ist 35cm. Ergo habe ich oben und unten 10cm Platz für Füllmaterial. Da will mich DHL das zweite mal verarschen.

Ferner, können bei einen Transport keine Schlagschäden an der Front entstehen. 
Diese Schlagstelle kann nur von einen harten Gegenstand verursacht worden sein. 
Da dieser Schaden laut DHL auf schlechte Dämpfung durch zu wenig Dämmaterial und zu lütte Außenverpackung 
verursacht worden war frage ich mich wie das gehen soll wenn nur Schaubstoff und Luftpolster im Paket drinne war. 
Da will mich DHL das dritte mal verarschen.

Das vierte mal will mich DHL verarschen da DHL behauptet das der eine Schalter durch zu wenig Dämmaterial und 
zu lütter Außenverpackung eingedrückt worden ist. Warum gerade dieser Schalter? Und warum nicht auch die anderen Schalter? 
Warum nur dieser eine? Es gibt Seitens DHL großen Aufklärungsbedarf. Denn für mich ist nicht nachvollziehbar wie diese Schäden 
durch nicht sachgemäße Verpackung entstanden sein sollen. Man kann mir ja noch erzählen das das Gehäuse leichten Verzug 
durch einen Transport bekommt. Was aber gar nicht geht das trotz ordnungsgemäßer Verpackung ein Schalter eingedrückt wurde, 
ein Volltageselektor zerstört wurde eine tiefe Schlagestelle an der Front entstanden ist und weitere Schlagstellen an den Ecken 
zu finden sind. Vom Verzug des Gehäuses will ich gar nicht mal reden, das kriegt man hingedengelt...

Anmerken möchte ich noch das DHL den Reciver beim Rücktransport von der Prüfstelle zu mir verpackt hat. 
Verpacker und Versender war somit DHL. Denn vor der Prüfung war der Reciver definitiv noch brauchbar. 
100€ für den Voltageselektor investiert und weiter gehts. Jetzt, nach der Prüfung ist es Elektronikschrott.

So, jetzt habe ich einen optisch Schrotten, und faktisch teilweise technisch Schrotten Reciver zu stehen 
der für 50€ ersteinmal auf weitere technische Mängel geprüft werden müsste. Sehr warscheinlich gibt es weitere 
Technische Schäden die man so nicht sieht da der Reciver einiges mitgemacht haben muss. Das nicht nur beim Transport. 
Leider sind rund 600/Jahr Sendungen mit DHL wohl kein Grund einen Kunden zufrieden zu stellen. 
Bekomme ich hier keine Einigung hin werde ich nicht mehr mit DHL versenden und versenden lassen.
Was kann ich nun tun?

Danke im voraus.

Gruß Marc

Zum Schluss noch ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Mark.us (28. November 2014)

"Das vierte mal will mich DHL verarschen da DHL behauptet das der eine Schalter durch zu wenig Dämmaterial und
zu lütter Außenverpackung eingedrückt worden ist. Warum gerade dieser Schalter? Und warum nicht auch die anderen Schalter?
Warum nur dieser eine? Es gibt Seitens DHL großen Aufklärungsbedarf. "

Ist der Standard-Spruch bei DHL ... musst mit Rechtsanwalt reden, wobei dies bei Eigenleistung sich eventuell nicht lohnt. Ich hatte das mit einen PC mal gehabt und musste mit zum Anwalt ( PC =800 EUR ) . Gezahlt haben Sie aber dann.


----------



## Nulpe (28. November 2014)

Hallo, also ich weiss zwar nicht genau was man tun sollte. Aber wenn das Paket so angekommen ist, dann iat das ja wohl an Dreistigkeit kaum zu ueberbieten. Wenn, wie du sagst, das Paket ausgepolstert wurde dann wurde unterwegs noch Fussball damit gespielt. Also da wuerde ich auf jeden Fall nicht gleich aufgeben und das Paket persoenlich irgendjemanden zeigen bzw. Die Bilder auf jeden Fall aufheben und falls noetig per Email schicken. Und das am besten noch gleich an den Boss. Halt uns aber weiterhin aufm laufenden :>


----------



## MetallSimon (28. November 2014)

Also ich würde mich da auch weiterhin direkt an DHL wenden. Bei der Masse an Paketen ist es seitens DHL schwierig, die Übersicht zu behalten. Du musst halt hartnäkig bleiben. Bei der Menge an Leuten die bei DHL arbeiten, gibts eben auch den ein oder anderen Trottel, der seine Wut dann am Paket auslässt Idioten gibts leider fast überall.
Berichte denen, dass du alle Anforderungen zum Versand erfüllt hast(Packmaterial,...) und bestehe notfalls darauf, mit einem Vorgesetzten zu reden


----------



## al_bundy (2. Dezember 2014)

Da wohl noch nicht jeder und insbesondere DHL den Zusammenhang versteht, gerade was Versender/Verpacker und die Schäden damit zu tun haben, hier nochmal ein Brief an DHL.



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ICH FÜHLE MICH VERARSCHT. Und inzwischen bin ich auch bereit den Fall an meine Rechtsvertretung zu übergeben. Ich probiere es noch ein letztes mal. Danach geht die Sache an jmd. der Geld kostet.
> Leider kostet mich das dann Geld, aber das Geld kriege ich dann wieder rein wenn ich mit DPD oder GLS versende. Die sind billiger. Die paar Hundert € habe ich dann nach spätestens 1 Jahr sowieso wieder raus bei der Masse an Pakete die ich versenden muss.
> 
> ...


----------



## nfsgame (2. Dezember 2014)

Hast du das genauso geschrieben? Wenn ja, würde ich an Stelle von DHL nen Duden und nen Grammatiklernheft bei der Antwort beilegen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon "Rufmord" ist was du versuchst, aber da würde ich aufpassen. 
Das kann ganz schnell nach hinten losgehen. Versuche sachlich zu bleiben. 
Ich bin kein Anwalt oder habe Ahnung davon (Rechtsberatung ist eh in Foren verboten), aber wer die letzten News ein wenig verfolgt hat wird mitbekommen haben, dass ein User auf einer Verkaufsplatzform einem Händler eine schlechte Bewertung abgegeben hatte, worauf dieser vor wegen Rufmordes angeklagt wurde und am Ende den Händler noch bezahlen durfte. 
Klar ist es schwer in solch einem Fall wirklich sachlich und ruhig zu bleiben, aber es ist nur ein guter Rat, ich habe ja leicht Reden weil ich nicht in deiner Situation stecke


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Dezember 2014)

Ach du Schande, DHL muss ja einen weiteren Mitarbeiter anstellen nur um diesen Brief zu lesen.

Hab grade mal ein paar Auszüge gelesen ...   
Sowas kann man doch nicht verschicken! Was erwartest du, was die jetzt mit dir machen?  

1) Fasse dich doch vielleicht etwas kürzer und präziser. Klar können wir uns alle denken wie die einzelnen Schäden entstehen, aber das hat in dem Brief nichts zu suchen. Dort gehört nur eine Problembeschreibung rein, alles andere ist völlig fehl am Platz und auch rechtlich kritisch.
Neben den Spekulationen sind auch Anschuldigungen und emotionale Äußerungen deplatziert, egal wie berechtigt sie sein mögen.

2) Bei einem solchen Schreiben möchte ich dir stark empfehlen, Umgangssprache außen vor zu lassen und es außerdem noch einmal durchzulesen und semantische und syntaktische Fehler zu korrigieren, bevor du es verschickst.

3) Mit wem du alles gesprochen hast, in welchen Foren du bist etc gehört hier auch nicht rein. Die einzige weiteren Personen, auf die du verweisen solltest, sind Zeugen oder dein Anwalt. 

...     So könnte man lange fortfahren.


----------

